# Italian Horror Music



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLACC2D780A7EE50D5

*I made a youtube playlist of soundtrack music of Italian Horror movies and Italian Thriller movies. Incase you get tired of The Exorcist and Halloween themes. Good for listening to while prop making. Hope you like.*


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great link! 

Goblin's soundtrack for Suspiria is probably one of my all-time favorites as far as horror film music goes—wildly avant-garde. If you buy the collector edition DVD, it comes with the soundtrack.


----------

